# 2006 Jeep Wrangler



## Jguck25

I have been on this site for a while and I have always been a jeep fan, lots of jeeps in my family. I am looking at getting a jeep for my personal vehicle to keep the miles off the Ol F350, and I also want to turn this into my driveway rig for my residential route and pick up some more commercial work for my bigger trucks.

I have a few questions about this. I did do a search before because I know in the past I have heard the answer to the question but I cant remember the answer. I know just about all of these questions can probably be answered by theplowmiester.

1. Why cant I put a plow on a 2006? The plow selector on boss says that I can put one on jeeps up til 2002 and not a 2006. (the jeep im about to buy)

2. I have also read that there is something underneath that will not let you put on a plow because of a metal peice that is welded to the frame to stop the jeep from running over other cars??

3. Is it possible (or wise) to plow with a jeep without both axles being the dana 44? or with the lower axle ratio than 3.73?

and lastly

4. I cannot decide between a boss 7' or 7.5 sport duty or a snoway with down pressure... I know this has been beaten to death but what are the advantages between these two plows? I want the boss because I have a boss already, and because I do not know of any snoway dealers around me. but i really want the snoway because of the downpressure. It will help a lot with such a light plow


The jeep I am looking at is a mint condition without a drop of rust 2006 Wrangler X Silver with the 4.0 and 6 speed transmission


----------



## theplowmeister

that bar is there as you say to prevent the high jeeps from running over the low cars. I dont know why you cant make a mount for it anyways. the reason you cant put a plow on the 06 is lawyers. Ive used D35 for plowing for years they work fine IF you dont beet them NO spinning the tires, while the spinning the tires is not bad, its when the tire suddenly gets traction and stops spinning that things break!!

definitely 7 1/2 down pressure is a must for back dragging on driveways (or a backdrag edge second best)


----------



## Jguck25

theplowmeister;1500923 said:


> that bar is there as you say to prevent the high jeeps from running over the low cars. I dont know why you cant make a mount for it anyways. the reason you cant put a plow on the 06 is lawyers. Ive used D35 for plowing for years they work fine IF you dont beet them NO spinning the tires, while the spinning the tires is not bad, its when the tire suddenly gets traction and stops spinning that things break!!
> 
> definitely 7 1/2 down pressure is a must for back dragging on driveways (or a backdrag edge second best)


So the jeep is just as capable to handle a plow as the older ones? If i ordered a mount for say an 02 or somewhere around there would it bolt right into this jeep? Or would I have to custom make one to fit because of that bar? I am not too handy at that type of stuff..


----------



## brad11ny

Jguck25;1500929 said:


> So the jeep is just as capable to handle a plow as the older ones? If i ordered a mount for say an 02 or somewhere around there would it bolt right into this jeep? Or would I have to custom make one to fit because of that bar? I am not too handy at that type of stuff..


I have an 04X, with a 7'6 fisher sd. You need 7'6 to cover your tracks. Fisher said the same thing about no plow on an 04, but I bought the used push plates and they bolted right on.


----------



## Jguck25

brad11ny;1500978 said:


> I have an 04X, with a 7'6 fisher sd. You need 7'6 to cover your tracks. Fisher said the same thing about no plow on an 04, but I bought the used push plates and they bolted right on.


Good to know. I think I have narrowed the plow choice down to the fisher 7.5 or 7.5 foot boss. I only eliminated the snoway because the closest dealer is an hour away and I have 2 boss dealers within 20 minutes and like 7 fisher dealers within a half hour. I wish I could get DP on the boss since it already has the lift piston there.

Plowmeister, Did you upgrade the rear axle because you had problems or did you replace because you thought you might get problems?


----------



## theplowmeister

I used to do extensive off roading I wonted a reverse cut gear (lifts the drive shaft up). the D44 revers cut is no stronger than the D35 so I went with the D60 reverse cut


----------



## Mems

I know of absolutely no difference between the 2005 Wrangler and the 2006. Same everything. This bar you speak of...are you talking track bar or draglink bar? They all have that. 

Frankly, the only real difference in anything from 2003-2006 is interior options and a difference in manual tranny, 5 speed for 2003-2004 and 6 speed for 2005-2006. Different packages differ with different axles dependent on if its an x, sahara, or rubicon. If it fits a 2005 it'll fit a 2006. 

Snoway with down pressure would be my choice out of everything if a bought new/upgraded.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I have a 2004 Rubicon, and they were able to take all of my Boss Sport Duty mounts and wires off of my '97 and mount them directly to my '04. Nothing had to be removed, or was in the way. I love this combo for plowing. I have the timbrens installed, and 7'6". No issues at all! As far is fisher vs. boss, its really preference. The reason I want with Boss was dealer support, I have no other dealer around.


----------

